# Dustless drywall sander



## iowacarpenter (Jun 18, 2012)

What is a good dustless drywall sander I can buy. I refer it to be really light. Also can I just buy a sander that can plug in to my shop vac that I own already.


----------



## Catpaw (Jun 12, 2011)

Does your shop-vac happen to be a festool? :thumbsup: Then for $1,000 you could get their drywall sander. That would work uber, unfortunately eventually you'd find the festool vac you currently own clogs up kinda fast and will want to spend another $600-$700 for their dedicated drywall vacuum, which is not hepa, but comes with some sort of beater bar that knocks the dust out of the filter. 

I've used a porter cable sander in the past, it was ok, less dust, but I found it awkward. Had to touch up by hand in areas as well. 

I have yet to buy either personally, I don't do enough drywall to warrant the purchase. Every time I get a drywall job, I consider picking up the festool, but can't get over the sticker shock. On the other hand, once purchased I've yet to have buyer's remorse with festool.

Only reason to get the porter cable in my opinion is to cut down on the dust, I still had to hand sand in spots, and your still "working" when your using it.

Hooking the porter cable to your vac shouldn't be a problem if I remember correctly. There is always duct tape.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I used the Porter cable with my rigid vac. Worked well enough. Festool? I can't cope with the sticker shock either. Sorry guys.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The planex is the best you can buy. It ain't cheap but it's worth it. I don't do much drywall but I hate and I mean hate sanding drywall to the point I would gladly pay $1800 for a kit to do it well and I did. You WILL need the auto clean vac. I tried to use bags and it didn't go well. After about 2 mins of sanding i lost almost 80% suction and that was with using the AC vac. I then used the plastic bags that are designed for drywall and it worked at full suction 100% of the time. It will clog the filter but don't worry as its meant to do that. The vac reverses the air flow and blows the filter out and it does this how ever often it likes. The sand paper is also only $1 a sheet. I would think twice about it even if I only did one 10x10 room a year with it.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Sanding is the worst part of drywalling no doubt about that. I used a dustless sander one time and it clogged up my shopvac. I gave up on the dustless idea.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Part Time Taper said:


> Sanding is the worst part of drywalling no doubt about that. I used a dustless sander one time and it clogged up my shopvac. I gave up on the dustless idea.


Yeah standard vac will clogged up very quickly.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the porter cable sander. been using it for about 15 yrs now. i bought the porter cable vac that goes with it. but i believe it works much better with my 16 gallon shop vac. sure, its not 100% dust free. but hell. much better then the "other" way


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys try the high filtration bags for you vac? The work amazing for me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They are even worse. The issue is the more dust you suck up the higher filtration you get which lowers your suction. That's why festool don't include a HEPA filter with the CT36AC drywall vac as the lower your filtration the better your suction. You shouldn't be using a filter type bag at all on drywall and be using a plastic bag which has a open top.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Plastic bag? Have never heard of them. 

How about this then?









http://m.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/reader-tip/a-better-way-to-suck-up-drywall-dust.aspx


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Plastic bag? Have never heard of them.
> 
> How about this then?
> 
> ...



That looks like a lot of hassle to stop dust getting to the filter. It may work but looks like it would be full after a few mins based on its size. 

Here's the bags that go into the festool vac. All they are designed to do is hold the dust. They don't filter it or stop the dust from getting into the filter. They just make it easier to get all that dust out of the vac when the vac is full. 

http://www.festoolproducts.com/Festool-496215-Disposable-Liner-Dust-Extractor-Bag-p/496215.htm


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Well fine then, make it out of 55 gallon drums...

Unfortunately my rigid doesn't have a self cleaning filter option..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Well fine then, make it out of 55 gallon drums...
> 
> Unfortunately my rigid doesn't have a self cleaning filter option..


Lol you can make it out of what ever size drums you think would work. They will be pretty dam heavy with 20 gallons of water in the bottom and 20lbs of drywall dust. Your money and time is better spent buying a vac that works with drywall sanders to be honest.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Install a trash pump..

Shouldn't you be working....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Install a trash pump..
> 
> Shouldn't you be working....


I should be but im buying toys


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Not bickering with me on here your not...

Go sand something mr fancy drywall vac!


----------



## THRemodeling (May 22, 2011)

has anyone tried a dust deputy along with a standard vac or festool vac to slow down the clogging of the filters, or is the drywall dust too fine?

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD000009&CatId={6EE79B16-EB63-43E7-8F30-1E06240A24A4}


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

THRemodeling said:


> has anyone tried a dust deputy along with a standard vac or festool vac to slow down the clogging of the filters, or is the drywall dust too fine?
> 
> http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD000009&CatId={6EE79B16-EB63-43E7-8F30-1E06240A24A4}


It may help but its still gonna get clogged. Wood chips are vastly bigger than drywall dust. For the extra cost of the DD you may as well buy a real drywal vac.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I should be but im buying toys


Wait, didn't your toy fund get reallocated? How's being a dad going?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Wait, didn't your toy fund get reallocated? How's being a dad going?


I had to sell old toys to buy new toys lol yeah its going great thanks. Hes getting much easier to handle as each day passes. Still getting used to it but it aint easy. life sure has changed.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome! How old is he?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Awesome! How old is he?


14 weeks now. looks like he grows everyday


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy crap. Seems like a long time ago I saw the pic of the festool stroller. Well congrats and have fun, kids are awesome!


----------



## larry228 (Feb 19, 2009)

THRemodeling said:


> has anyone tried a dust deputy along with a standard vac or festool vac to slow down the clogging of the filters, or is the drywall dust too fine?
> 
> http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD000009&CatId={6EE79B16-EB63-43E7-8F30-1E06240A24A4}


I mounted the dust deputy to a piece of plywood and clip it on top of my CT26. I ran 1.5" pvc from the dd to the vacuum. I run everything thru this when possible- it will filter out fine dust from sanding wood, and I will sometimes sand a few sheets of drywall with my RO150. Most of the dust will settle in the bucket and the bag stays nearly empty- there is nothing to get clogged. 
I have not tried this with a dedicated drywall sander like the Porter Cable, but from my experience using it in the past through a conventional vacuum bag, I think that the dust deputy would help tremendously


----------

